# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Dubai World Congress for Self-Driving Transport, Dubai, Dubai World Trade Centre, Dubai, UAE

## Airicist

Website - sdcongress.com

facebook.com/sdcdubai

twitter.com/SdcDubai

linkedin.com/company/dubai-world-congress-for-self-driving-transport-official

instagram.com/sdc_dubai

October 15-16, 2019

----------

